# Is Seachem Clarity invert-safe?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I know some water clarifiers are not invert safe. Does anyone know if Seachem Clarity would kill amanos?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Email Seachem directly. They have an excellent customer service department.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i personally don't beleive in the use of the product. 

what's your problem? what are youtrying to solve?


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll change substrate during this weekend. After the change water will be filled with mico debris.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i wouldnt risk it. just give it a couple days


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

how big a tank and how many fish? If its a smaller tank why not just move the fish to a temp home for an hour or two and tehn do a full clean and change of the tank and substrate? Then you get a clean tank and a new substrate and no debris after changing etc and you can even get rid of snails this way too. Worked for me with my 20Gallon long after I used it to grow some top water pond plants and again with my 5.5 gallon fluval edge when I changed the substrate.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

williamsonaaron said:


> how big a tank and how many fish? If its a smaller tank why not just move the fish to a temp home for an hour or two and tehn do a full clean and change of the tank and substrate? Then you get a clean tank and a new substrate and no debris after changing etc and you can even get rid of snails this way too. Worked for me with my 20Gallon long after I used it to grow some top water pond plants and again with my 5.5 gallon fluval edge when I changed the substrate.


I don't understand why you would do this. It would cause a complete cycle of the tank. Not a good idea. Unless im missing something here.

What I would do is just get some micro filtration pads and maybe a pad to put over the intake of your filter. Micro filtration pads work wonders with polishing the water.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

My GF's tank has sand substrate and when first put in Tetra's water clarifier + Aquaclear quick filter attachment for the powerhead cleaned it up within 6 hours. Snails went into the tank about 4-5 hours after adding the clarifier and none died so it was safe at least on that time frame.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

A Seachem tech told me Clarity is invert safe. I probably won't need it because I'll rinse the new substrate 1 million times


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

seachem also says that it is safe for fish too, but there have been reports through the forums that its killed fish.


----------

